# Speaker hookup



## mike9060 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have purchased an Onkyo TX-NR609 and am connecting my Bose Acoustimass 5 speakers. The Acoustimass 5 consists of a subwoofer (not powered), connected to the amp, and two cube speakers that are connected through the subwoofer. (I'm sure anyone who can help me already knew that.) Not sure where the speakers should connect...to the SUBWOOFER PRE OUT jacks or the Speaker Terminals (front right and left). Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

The setup is as per the manual here:- http://worldwide.bose.com/axa/en_au/assets/pdf/owner_guides/HomeTheatre/am5iii_guide.pdf
.








Cheers,
Bill.


----------

